# Logistik Help



## scaddie (5 Dec 2005)

I've been trying to create an account with Logistik Unicorp for a long time now, only to recieve a message stating I'm not eligible to register. I have called their help desk, and they tell me I am not activated on the system. But my orderly room and my unit tell me I am activated. Has anybody else had this problem before?


----------



## kincanucks (5 Dec 2005)

I thought reservists weren't entitled to use this service since they have free exchange for DEUs anyway?


----------



## Pte_Martin (5 Dec 2005)

kincanucks said:
			
		

> I thought reservists weren't entitled to use this service since they have free exchange for DEUs anyway?



Nope we are supposed to be using this now, we get our first set issued and after that we go through the website to get replacements


----------



## Fraser.g (5 Dec 2005)

All members of the Regular and Reserve forces use the web site for replacements. This has been up and running for over one year now. 
Personally I am on my second allocation of points.

GF


----------



## kincanucks (5 Dec 2005)

Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## PViddy (5 Dec 2005)

It will take about a month for all the paperwork to go through, i am sure your unit has submitted everything, but it take time to go through the channels.  This has been my experience.  I have read that soon their will be one Logistik system for us all.

cheers

PV


----------



## scaddie (5 Dec 2005)

Yes, thank you. 

I called around, and ended up calling a fellow in Ottawa to have my account re-activated. I guess they are slow with updating the database, which explains why my friends and I couldn't register, since we've all only had a year and a few weeks in.


----------



## pi-r-squared (8 Dec 2005)

What happens if we want to replace our combat clothing?  Will base supply allow us to change worn out combats because I know that they didn't allow it at st-Jean.  Personally, I'd require more upkeep for my combats than my DEUs.


----------



## Pte_Martin (8 Dec 2005)

All other clothing (non-DEU) is done at your Clothing Store


----------



## pi-r-squared (8 Dec 2005)

RHFC said:
			
		

> All other clothing (non-DEU) is done at your Clothing Store



Yes, so that means I can get rid of these oversized pants and shirt which someone decided to switch in my laundry machine.  Second time this has happened to me.  I remember the first time my DS argued to the clerk that the combat shirt: "C'est une robe."


----------



## Pte_Martin (8 Dec 2005)

Yes you should be able to, Then again i've had trouble with the clothing stores... so good luck


----------

